# BOOOSSSTT!!!!



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

How much psi can the v6 block take???


----------



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

Plus, whats a good company for forged pistons, rods and crank for this engine??


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

350ztt4 said:


> How much psi can the v6 block take???


Not sure what all is taken into account but I know for sure that actual displacement of the engine and compression ratio plays a large part in finding the correct psi. You really need to figure out what the safest psi to run, not the max. Im not a turbo guy but I have learned this much just from hanging around my turbo buddies. Im sure others can be more elaborate.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The block itself can probably take a crap load. Now all the internals probably not much over 9-10 PSI...

A safe runing boost pressure would probably be 5-6 PSI for a stock block VQ


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

All that I know is that when the Greddy guys set up the TT kit for the 350, they have it set at 6 pounds of boost and got a 90 HP bump through stock cats.


----------

